# Life on other planets



## Michael (Dec 27, 2011)

There has been a lot of commotion in the news of late with discoveries of potentially habitable planets elsewhere in the universe. 

What are your thoughts about life, and more specifically intelligent life, on other planets?

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------

I had some difficulty setting up the poll because of the limit on characters in the choices. I would have rather the second choice read:


The argument that life exists on other planets undermines scripture, redemptive history, the Gospel, and the centrality of God's work. Therefore we can be certain that life elsewhere does not exist.​


----------



## Rufus (Dec 27, 2011)

1 and 3. I believe its possible, somewhat doubt it, and put it under Deuteronomy 29:29.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 27, 2011)

Certainly feasible or possible for the Lord to put life wherever He wants. But we live in a theologically geocentric universe, so I highly doubt there would be life elsewhere.


----------



## Rufus (Dec 27, 2011)

Wayne said:


> But we live in a theologically geocentric universe, so I highly doubt there would be life elsewhere.


Wouldn't it be better to view the universe as a theologically Theo-centric universe?


----------



## py3ak (Dec 27, 2011)

Sean, what Wayne is getting at is that the Biblical descriptions of the universe are centered on the earth. God is not a point in space, he fills heaven and earth.


----------



## Rufus (Dec 27, 2011)

py3ak said:


> Sean, what Wayne is getting at is that the Biblical descriptions of the universe are centered on the earth. God is not a point in space, he fills heaven and earth.



Understood.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 27, 2011)

Joshua said:


> I think it's a waste of _my_ thoughts (not implying that necessarily for anyone else).



I think it is a waste of my thoughts as well.


----------



## Berean (Dec 27, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> I think it is a waste of my thoughts as well.



Exactly.


----------



## Wayne (Dec 27, 2011)

Check is in the mail, Ruben. Money well spent.


[I should explain. I took out a Clarity insurance policy a while back with Ruben. Also covers malaprops, innuendos, and obfuscation, under a rider. 
Nice thing about the policy is that you don''t pay until the event. Then Ruben steps in and smooths things out. Really a great service and one I recommend.]


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 27, 2011)

I agree that the Bible is earth-centric (which doesn't need to mean all things revolve around the earth, but that God chose to inhabit the earth and place Eden here). It seems possible that some scattered forms of life might show up in other places (especially if it somehow came from earth) but I think it highly unlikely and Christ took on human flesh and died for humans and so there is no need to believe in aliens.

I am glad for space programs insofar as they advance science and help us improve life here on earth (everybody, after all, needs a ballpoint pen that can write in zero gravity).


----------



## a mere housewife (Dec 27, 2011)

Wayne said:


> Check is in the mail, Ruben. Money well spent.
> 
> 
> [I should explain. I took out a Clarity insurance policy a while back with Ruben. Also covers malaprops, innuendos, and obfuscation, under a rider.
> Nice thing about the policy is that you don''t pay until the event. Then Ruben steps in and smooths things out. Really a great service and one I recommend.]



I have that policy too! Only I pay an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## TimV (Dec 27, 2011)

Spooky Wayne !!!!! Can I get a policy??? I'm scared!!!


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Dec 27, 2011)

I doubt there is intelligent life elsewhere, but it certainly wouldn't ruin my faith.

Other life (plant, animal, etc.) I think very well could be out there, and if so it is for man's use should we reach the stars one day.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 27, 2011)

If there isn't life on other planets, I want to be the first one to grow broccoli on Mars.


----------



## Philip (Dec 27, 2011)

Life? Possibly, but we don't have enough evidence to support the theory. Intelligent life---no.


----------



## TimV (Dec 27, 2011)

I love that bumper sticker. Beam me up, Scotty, there's no intelligent life here.


----------

